# Jumping into HD - Dish - Questions..



## bs0 (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi,

I have some very basic questions sorry.....i think i understand what i need, but just checking...

Currently i have a dish dvr 625 (not HD) connected to 1 hd ready tv....i think my dish is a 500....

So, i am getting (once they come out) a 2006 sony sxrd tv for the basement lair...this has a built in hd tuner....

Ideally, i would like to get HD on both tv's but it depends on cost....i currently have the americas top 180 package and was going to sign on to the dish hd gold as i assume that looks equivalent (but am going to check with a dish rep)....

I love DVR, so i want to get a VIP622...It seems though this can only support 1 hd tv right, so even if i feed in both the dish satellite feed and an OTA channel, this will only go out to TV1 right??....So to get HD on both TV's i would need to either get another HD box (ie the basic VIPxxx) for the HDTV ready TV and use the DVR on the Sony...or i could connect OTA cable to the new Sony tv that has the in built HD decoder, and connect the VIP622 to the HD ready tv....but then the Sony would not get all the Dish HD channels....no good solution i guess....

As far as OTA channels and the dish type, i gather that Dish in Chicago does not broadcast 4 channels via satellite...but there seem to be many more available for free that Dish doesn't do yet right?:

So, i assume the only way to get these is to use an OTA antenna. Does anyone have recommendations for a good OTA antenna? I don't use one right now.

As for dish type, i have a 500 now i think...what do i need and what should i get....should i push/ask for a particular dish type??..

Anything else to consider/know?

thanks.


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

according to the charlie chat the 2 sat turner are hd so both tv cn have hd feed


----------



## R_Childress (Jan 4, 2006)

NO! TV2 on ViP622 is downconverted to SD.


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

sorta Tom. bs0, you are correct in that the 622 doesn't do HD on both outputs, but that doesn't mean you couldn't run 2 HD tv's. The only question is, would you be watching both at the same time? If the answer is no, then you simply wire both TVs to output 1, and run the 622 in simgle mode. Either run one off rgb and one off hdmi, or run both from the same output with a splitter and possibly an amp if needed for a really long run. 

as to your chicago questions, that didn't make sense. Dish will offer the big 4 as HD locals, any others you would need the OTA antenna. if you can do the scenario I've mentioned, you'd have access to both options on both tv's. 

you'll need to be upgraded to a 1000 as well since most HD content and HD locals are on 129.


----------



## Al_Chicago_DN (Aug 17, 2004)

R_Childress said:


> NO! TV2 on ViP622 is downconverted to SD.


You are correct, the VIP 622 has one HD and one SD outputs.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

tomcrown1 said:


> according to the charlie chat the 2 sat turner are hd so both tv cn have hd feed


Both tuners can TUNE satellite HDTV (an oft repeated error is that TV2 cannot tune HD). TV2 outputs are only SD.


----------



## Al_Chicago_DN (Aug 17, 2004)

bs0 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I love DVR, so i want to get a VIP622...It seems though this can only support 1 hd tv right, so even if i feed in both the dish satellite feed and an OTA channel, this will only go out to TV1 right??....So to get HD on both TV's i would need to either get another HD box (ie the basic VIPxxx) for the HDTV ready TV and use the DVR on the Sony...or i could connect OTA cable to the new Sony tv that has the in built HD decoder, and connect the VIP622 to the HD ready tv....but then the Sony would not get all the Dish HD channels....no good solution i guess....
> 
> ...


Dish is broadcasting only 4 channels in HD in Chicago at this time; ABC, NBC, FOX, CBS.

Feed the new Sony with the OTA, and the HD ready with the 622 HD output. At least that is what I would do.

A good antenna manufacturer is Winegard, check out http://www.winegard.com/

The Chicago HD locals are on 129, so you will need a new Dish1000 to get them, and the price is included in your VIP622 receiver $299 lease fee.


----------



## bs0 (Feb 23, 2006)

what is the point of tv2 being able to tune hd if it can't be output on tv2?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The content can still be interesting even if you have to watch it downconverted.


----------



## nataraj (Feb 25, 2006)

bs0 said:


> Ideally, i would like to get HD on both tv's but it depends on cost....


Exactly what I want to do as well. Unfortunately, looks like one 622 can be leased and another needs to be bought. That gets too expensive.

Currently I'm stuck with Comcast for this reason - where I can get two HD DVRs for $5 each.

But soon, I'll have to move back to dish because thats the only way I can get international channels.

I guess I can get one HD-DVR and one HD receiver .... is there any other option ?


----------



## jrb531 (May 29, 2004)

In Chicago the HD channels are are the 61.5. Since many people in Chicago already have that 2nd Dish to get locals why would they need to put in a 1000? Isn't a Dish 500 + the 2nd Dish for 61.5 enough?

-JB


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Chicago HD is on 129°. The "extra locals" in SD on 61.5° will be moving to 110° in a few months.


----------



## jrb531 (May 29, 2004)

James Long said:


> Chicago HD is on 129°. The "extra locals" in SD on 61.5° will be moving to 110° in a few months.


Well a few months ago when I had the Voom package it was on 61.5.

If I order a 622 now they will come out and add yet another dish?

-JB


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Yes. They should upgrade you to a Dish1000 when you upgrade to the 622.


----------



## snidely (Mar 11, 2003)

Unbelieveable that both D* and DISH have no intention of carrying any PBS stations.
For those in Chicago, you can also get WGN HD - IF - you subscribe to the Canadian sat. service, BEV. You can even get 2 PBS HD stations (Boston and Seattle).

All this makes no sense to me.

...mike


----------



## bs0 (Feb 23, 2006)

Well, i might just use the vip-622 dedicated on my basement home theater system (still to be purchased!) and leave my upstairs tv non hd for now....i guess i could find a cheap hd decoder for the upstairs tv.....or else, would dish allow u adding the more basic vip on a 2nd tv....we have a dish dvr on that which my wife likes so mite just keep that instead of making it hd capable...as said earlier, it is too expensive to have 2 hd dvrs...2 comcast dvr's for $5 each...wow!!....i really dislike comcast though...plus dish has the soccer channel in a regular package without having to buy an extra sports package!


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

snidely said:


> Unbelieveable that both D* and DISH have no intention of carrying any PBS stations.
> For those in Chicago, you can also get WGN HD - IF - you subscribe to the Canadian sat. service, BEV. You can even get 2 PBS HD stations (Boston and Seattle).
> 
> All this makes no sense to me.
> ...


what is it with people wanting "everything" the instant someone starts an upgrade. Sat can't carry every single local station in HD in every single market, until a few more birds get up there. Geewiz, be patient and use an antenna if you want PBS that friggin bad. I mean seriously, how many people really watch PBS regualrly compared to the big 4? Which ones draw actual revenue? You run a business, which ones are you gonna carry when space is limited? common sense and patience please


----------

